

Ask HN: what are the best start-up/entrepreneurial blogs of 2013? - imq

I&#x27;ve been reading The Lean Startup and Running Lean over the holidays and they both originated from blogs. I&#x27;m wondering what are some of the best startup blogs out there right now? I&#x27;d love to read some of the most cutting edge work in this space. What have people leaned in the years since these books were published?<p>Thanks
======
angersock
Reading about doing startups is something like reading about sex--it fails to
show the messiness of the endeavour, everyone seems to be a lot more
successful than they actually are, things seems like harmless fun all the
time, and ultimately you're just wanking.

Read less ship more.

~~~
imq
I get the point you're trying to make however instinct only gets people so
far. Sometimes by sharing experiences with others who've done leads to fewer
mistakes. I agree that if you only read and do nothing it's a wank.

~~~
angersock
Well, that's also why you want an experienced partner for both endeavours. ;)

~~~
kbeam
LOL

